# Newbie Boo Boo



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

The other day, my DW and I were talking. We had decided that we wanted a quiet Christmas, since we had such a busy Thanksgiving (27 guests). I got to thinking that camping on New years Eve would be nice and relaxing. I mentioned it to DW and she agreed. She got on the phone and started making calls. Nothing available!







Holy Moley!







We found out the hard way that you have to reserve a year in advance for holiday! Wow! Needless to say, we'll be home for New Years. And...I learned something about camping reservations!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We've had our reservations for Beverly Beach (on the Oregon coast) for nine months now. It is a hard lesson to learn. I know that, at least hear in Oregon, that is how far out one must plan ahead.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Getting to be like that a lot of places, especially on holidays. I prefer to stay at home on the holidays---primarily because every time I've gone out on a holiday, the parks have been crowded with really loud intoxicated people who play loud music, shout until late at night, and generally have a good time at everyone else's expense. Not my kind of scene.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

St. Mary,s Georgia. Camp in your backyard . Many of these people up there in the snow will come also!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Justman said:


> Getting to be like that a lot of places, especially on holidays. I prefer to stay at home on the holidays---primarily because every time I've gone out on a holiday, the parks have been crowded with really loud intoxicated people who play loud music, shout until late at night, and generally have a good time at everyone else's expense. Not my kind of scene.


Oh - apparently you have camped with Dean and Jodi at Beverly Beach on New Years


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im sure they are booked, espically in the southern states where its not so cold. Everyone from up north whos campgrounds are closed are down south.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Justman said:


> Getting to be like that a lot of places, especially on holidays. I prefer to stay at home on the holidays---primarily because every time I've gone out on a holiday, the parks have been crowded with really loud intoxicated people who play loud music, shout until late at night, and generally have a good time at everyone else's expense. Not my kind of scene.


I agree 100%. That's why we camp at Wolfwood on holidays! We've got standing reservations for the best site!!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Im sure they are booked, espically in the southern states where its not so cold. Everyone from up north whos campgrounds are closed are down south.


Most of the campgrounds up here in Iowa are open. Only problem is that we have 12" of snow and it's suppose to be cold for the holiday, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

sunnybrook29 said:


> St. Mary,s Georgia. Camp in your backyard . Many of these people up there in the snow will come also!


We've camped in the backyard twice so far! Once when we first got the camper and a couple of weeks ago when our grandson was visiting. He wanted to go camping and we couldn't take him. So we built a campfire, cooked hot dogs and Smores and slept in the camper. He is 8 years old and loved it!


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

We're gonna try Fort Pickens in Pensacola. The have reopened, 1st come 1st served, and I verified today the have water and power at the sites. The had a bunch of sights still open. Hopefully the rain will stop.

Panhandle Mom


----------

